# Music Thread



## Multislacking (Jul 19, 2021)

What music are you listening to?  Doesn't have to be workout related.

Here's the new one from Iron Maiden (good video too):


----------



## Arnold (Jul 19, 2021)

I just watched the two Metallica movies/documentaries on Netflix.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 19, 2021)

One of my favs.

https://youtu.be/gOMhN-hfMtY


----------



## Arnold (Jul 19, 2021)

Another.

https://youtu.be/SC4xMk98Pdc


----------



## Arnold (Jul 19, 2021)

https://youtu.be/ApXoWvfEYVU


----------



## Arnold (Jul 19, 2021)

https://youtu.be/fCMwlorNEZk


----------



## Arnold (Jul 19, 2021)

https://youtu.be/2l6JUNFAJ9o


----------



## Arnold (Jul 19, 2021)

https://youtu.be/EHBMbZdCpSk


----------



## Arnold (Jul 19, 2021)

https://youtu.be/KOtA6qCh8Vo


----------



## Multislacking (Jul 22, 2021)

classic fav


----------



## Multislacking (Jul 22, 2021)

Good workout song


----------



## Arnold (Jul 22, 2021)

https://youtu.be/TvnYmWpD_T8


----------



## Multislacking (Jul 22, 2021)

Purple Rain was one of the first albums I ever bought.  Not a single bad song on the entire album.  One of the best albums ever.


----------



## Multislacking (Jul 22, 2021)

For the curious minded.  The back mask part of Darling Nikki:


----------



## Multislacking (Jul 23, 2021)

Happy Friday eye candy


----------



## solidassears (Jul 23, 2021)

*Rare Earth*

https://youtu.be/VRVPLPFoJL0


----------



## solidassears (Jul 24, 2021)

*The Cars Greatest Hits Tonight She Comes!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlfH1SR0mnc


----------



## Multislacking (Jul 27, 2021)

Still my favorite Fear Factory (and it's a cover song).


----------



## solidassears (Jul 27, 2021)

Yeah, that's a great one too! Love The Cars!


----------



## Multislacking (Jul 30, 2021)

Happy Friday music and eye candy.


----------



## Multislacking (Aug 6, 2021)

Happy Friday!  Some A++ babes in this one.


----------



## Multislacking (Aug 6, 2021)

The Doors were one *THE *very best bands of all time.


----------



## Multislacking (Aug 10, 2021)

Classic song and the Moxi Girls...


----------



## Arnold (Aug 12, 2021)

https://youtu.be/Z_NCXR3NcCQ


----------



## Multislacking (Aug 13, 2021)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Multislacking (Aug 20, 2021)

Happy Friday!  Here's the curves and tune you been waiting for all week.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 22, 2021)

https://youtu.be/wcwT58H42jg


----------



## Multislacking (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Multislacking (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Drugsgear (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Arnold (Aug 24, 2021)

https://youtu.be/0DQup4hd1_o


----------



## Arnold (Aug 24, 2021)

https://youtu.be/aSkFygPCTwE


----------



## Multislacking (Aug 27, 2021)

Happy Friday!  Something for the eyes and ears:


----------



## Multislacking (Sep 2, 2021)

Early happy friday!  Enjoy the holiday weekend!


----------



## Multislacking (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## Arnold (Sep 8, 2021)

Multislacking said:


> Early happy friday!  Enjoy the holiday weekend!



I love this song!


----------



## Multislacking (Sep 10, 2021)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Multislacking (Sep 13, 2021)

Get this week going...


----------



## Multislacking (Sep 17, 2021)

Happy Friday!  Here's some music and something wiggly...


----------



## Arnold (Sep 17, 2021)

https://youtu.be/moNFBVqMlpw


----------



## Multislacking (Sep 20, 2021)

Some good riffs and funk:


----------



## Multislacking (Sep 20, 2021)

nice


----------



## Drugsgear (Sep 23, 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXRviuL6vMY&ab_channel=FueledByRamen


----------



## Multislacking (Sep 24, 2021)

Happy Friday eye candy!


----------



## Multislacking (Oct 1, 2021)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Multislacking (Oct 4, 2021)

The BJ song


----------



## Drugsgear (Oct 6, 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPO76Jlnz6c&ab_channel=TommyBoy


----------



## Drugsgear (Oct 7, 2021)

and how about this one?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izGwDsrQ1eQ&ab_channel=georgemichaelVEVO


----------



## Multislacking (Oct 8, 2021)

Happy Friday!  Keep an eye out for the bikini!


----------



## Multislacking (Oct 15, 2021)

Happy Friday!  Some music and something wiggly...


----------



## Drugsgear (Oct 15, 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVadfCxNnoY&ab_channel=dojacatVEVO


----------



## Drugsgear (Oct 15, 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsW66teC0BQ&ab_channel=AtlanticRecords


----------



## Multislacking (Oct 18, 2021)

kick this monday


----------



## Multislacking (Oct 25, 2021)

Pretty good cover:


----------



## Multislacking (Oct 25, 2021)

Monday motivation:


----------



## Multislacking (Oct 25, 2021)

Lemmy covering Enter Sandman.


----------



## Multislacking (Oct 29, 2021)

Happy Friday!  Dangerous curves ahead:


----------



## Multislacking (Nov 2, 2021)

and now for something completely different...


----------



## Multislacking (Nov 2, 2021)

stick with it...


----------



## Multislacking (Nov 5, 2021)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Multislacking (Nov 12, 2021)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Arnold (Nov 12, 2021)

https://youtu.be/lpOnPbIp-kk


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 14, 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkbdxUr0Frw


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 14, 2021)

Loving some old ones lately   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNZbP3ZVem4


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 14, 2021)

https://youtu.be/sLm3Khusq_8


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 14, 2021)

LMAO. I didn't think I'd find anything with him singing.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3s3oFddWI0


----------



## Multislacking (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Multislacking (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Multislacking (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Multislacking (Nov 15, 2021)

UKJ kick today...


----------



## Multislacking (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Multislacking (Nov 19, 2021)

Feel Good Friday!


----------



## Multislacking (Nov 19, 2021)

Little something with Prince


----------



## Multislacking (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Multislacking (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Multislacking (Nov 23, 2021)

I always thought Annie was under appreciated.


----------



## Multislacking (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Multislacking (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Multislacking (Dec 3, 2021)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Multislacking (Dec 6, 2021)

Time to bust out that xmas music


----------



## Multislacking (Dec 10, 2021)

Happy Friday!  Here's the wiggles...


----------



## Multislacking (Dec 13, 2021)

bang bang bang


----------



## Multislacking (Dec 17, 2021)

Happy Friday!  Last day of work (hopefully) until next year.


----------



## Multislacking (Dec 17, 2021)

worthy youtube suggestion:


----------



## Multislacking (Dec 17, 2021)

i can see why this cover got 34M views


----------



## Multislacking (Dec 24, 2021)

Happy Friday and merry Christmas Eve!


----------



## Drugsgear (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry X-mas to all

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_yuO8UNGmY


----------



## Multislacking (Jan 3, 2022)

First monday after new year's kind of music


----------



## Multislacking (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Multislacking (Jan 10, 2022)

posted for the routine


----------



## Multislacking (Jan 14, 2022)

Good song and absolutely mesmerizing girl!  Happy Friday!


----------



## Multislacking (Jan 17, 2022)

I can't make up my mind on this one...


----------



## Multislacking (Jan 17, 2022)

Fuckin mondays...


----------



## Multislacking (Jan 17, 2022)

fuck yeah!


----------



## Multislacking (Jan 21, 2022)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Multislacking (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Multislacking (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Multislacking (Jan 28, 2022)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Multislacking (Jan 28, 2022)

i need this played at my funeral


----------



## Multislacking (Jan 28, 2022)

these girls are seriously pretty good


----------



## Multislacking (Feb 4, 2022)

Happy Friday!  Here's something for the eyes and ears.


----------



## Multislacking (Feb 7, 2022)

nailed it


----------



## Multislacking (Feb 7, 2022)

this is a better version...has the crowd's reaction at the end


----------



## Multislacking (Feb 11, 2022)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Multislacking (Feb 18, 2022)

Happy Friday!  Something wiggly:


----------



## Multislacking (Feb 21, 2022)

lolz

[video=youtube_share;N8f_8WCYxwA]https://youtu.be/N8f_8WCYxwA[/video]


----------



## Multislacking (Feb 25, 2022)

Happy Friday!

[video=youtube_share;IqNPOpqtOqA]https://youtu.be/IqNPOpqtOqA[/video]


----------



## Multislacking (Feb 25, 2022)

[video=youtube_share;NhrCkKX1-1I]https://youtu.be/NhrCkKX1-1I[/video]


----------



## Multislacking (Feb 25, 2022)

[video=youtube_share;pGoKJgpnxWc]https://youtu.be/pGoKJgpnxWc[/video]


----------



## Multislacking (Mar 4, 2022)

Happy Friday!  Some wiggly things:

[video=youtube_share;S5NblYaKGiQ]https://youtu.be/S5NblYaKGiQ[/video]


----------



## Multislacking (Mar 11, 2022)

Happy Friday!


----------



## E.J.D (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## E.J.D (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## E.J.D (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Arnold (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## E.J.D (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## E.J.D (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Multislacking (Mar 18, 2022)

Happy Friday!


----------



## E.J.D (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## E.J.D (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Multislacking (Mar 25, 2022)

Happy Friday!  You know the drill.


----------



## E.J.D (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## E.J.D (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## E.J.D (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## E.J.D (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Multislacking (Mar 28, 2022)

Great cruising song or greatest cruising song ever?


----------



## E.J.D (Mar 28, 2022)

Drums are fast and brutal on this track


----------



## Multislacking (Apr 1, 2022)

Happy Friday!  Here's a lovely little thing:


----------



## E.J.D (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## E.J.D (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Multislacking (Apr 8, 2022)

Happy Friday!  Hope you like ink:


----------



## Multislacking (Apr 15, 2022)

Happy Good Friday!


----------



## Multislacking (Apr 15, 2022)

Must watch vid


----------



## E.J.D (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## E.J.D (Apr 17, 2022)

this is a banger


----------



## Multislacking (Apr 22, 2022)

Happy Friday!  Here's something wiggly:


----------



## Arnold (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Multislacking (Apr 29, 2022)

Happy Friday!  "What you need" indeed:


----------



## Arnold (May 6, 2022)




----------



## DIAGO57 (May 6, 2022)

breaking Benjamin diary of jane


----------



## Multislacking (May 13, 2022)

Happy Friday!  "Ahh, yeah baby"


----------



## Multislacking (May 23, 2022)

I like it.  What song is this remiding me of though?


----------



## Multislacking (May 27, 2022)

Happy Friday!  Long weekend?


----------



## Multislacking (Jun 17, 2022)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Multislacking (Jul 1, 2022)

Happy Friday!  Have a safe and fun 4th weekend!


----------



## Multislacking (Jul 8, 2022)

Happy Friday!  Here's the wiggly.


----------



## Multislacking (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Multislacking (Jul 14, 2022)

same girl, just a quick riff


----------



## Multislacking (Jul 22, 2022)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Multislacking (Jul 29, 2022)

Happy Friday!  Here's the ear and eye candy.

Great lyrics too.


----------



## Multislacking (Aug 5, 2022)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Multislacking (Aug 12, 2022)

One of the greatest bands ever, from one of the greatest eras ever:


----------



## Multislacking (Aug 19, 2022)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Multislacking (Sep 2, 2022)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Multislacking (Sep 9, 2022)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Multislacking (Sep 15, 2022)

worthy repost


----------



## Multislacking (Sep 16, 2022)

Happy Friday!  Here's the wiggly music


----------



## Multislacking (Sep 23, 2022)

Happy Friday!  Be careful not to pull anything while listening to this one.


----------



## Multislacking (Sep 30, 2022)

Happy Friday!  Bite size fun!


----------



## Multislacking (Oct 7, 2022)

Happy Friday!  Song title matches the video:


----------



## Multislacking (Oct 14, 2022)

Happy Friday!

Red hot indeed.


----------



## Multislacking (Oct 19, 2022)

Fucking hell.  This kid has talent.


----------



## Multislacking (Oct 21, 2022)

Happy Friday!  Here's the wigglies.


----------



## Multislacking (Oct 28, 2022)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Multislacking (Nov 4, 2022)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Multislacking (Nov 23, 2022)

Short week!  Have a great holiday weekend.


----------



## Multislacking (Dec 9, 2022)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Multislacking (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Multislacking (Dec 14, 2022)

lol


----------



## Multislacking (Dec 16, 2022)

Happy Friday!!!


----------



## Multislacking (Jan 6, 2023)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Gregzs (Monday at 5:51 PM)

Everything But The Girl tease return with first new music in 24 years







Everything But The Girl have shared a short video teasing their first new music in 24 years – check it out below.

Last year, Everything But The Girl confirmed they would be reuniting to record a new album – their first since 1999’s ‘Temperamental’.

“Just thought you’d like to know that Ben (Watt) and I have made a new Everything But The Girl album. It’ll be out next spring,” the band’s Tracey Thorn wrote on Twitter.

Today (January 6) the band shared a short video teasing the upcoming album. “Get ready for the kiss,” Everything But The Girl wrote alongside hashtags confirming both a “new single” and a “new album”.

The clip itself features spoken word poetry over industrial buzzing. “What is left to lose? Nothing left to lose. Kiss me while the world decays. Kiss me while the music plays. What is left to lose? Nothing left to lose,” says the mysterious voice in the teaser before a “coming soon” message appears. Check it out

Formed in 1982 by Tracey Thorn and Ben Watt, Everything But The Girl went on to release eleven studio albums alongside collaborations with Massive Attack.

The duo racked up twelve Top 40 singles in the UK including hit single ‘Missing’, which peaked at Number Three while a remix by Todd Terry helped the track earn a BRIT nomination for Best Single.









						Everything But The Girl tease return with first new music in 24 years
					

Everything But The Girl have shared a short video teasing their first new music in 24 years - check it out here




					www.nme.com


----------



## Multislacking (Yesterday at 10:15 AM)




----------



## Multislacking (Yesterday at 10:24 AM)




----------

